# mail-program

## sheik watchdog

hallo

wollte mal eine allgemeine linux-frage stellen: welches mail-programm verwendet ihr unter x? welches programm ist am besten geeignet wenn man viele einstellungsmöglichkeiten haben will, und adressen gut verwalten will? danke schon mal

mfg

scheik

----------

## Coogee

kmail, sylpheed, evolution...

Nicht lange nach Meinungen fragen, sondern installieren und ausprobieren   :Wink: 

----------

## Marvin-X

 *sheik watchdog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> wollte mal eine allgemeine linux-frage stellen: welches mail-programm verwendet ihr unter x?

 

Unter X kannst Du natürlich auch Konsolenprogramme verwenden wie Mutt.

Als die besten Mailer gelten nicht umsonst (X)emacs/Gnus und Mutt. Dann hört es schon auf. Gnus kann mit bbdb (Big Brother Database) um ein Adressbuch erweitert werden, für Mutt ist das abook oder/und lbdb.

Aber ich ahne schon worauf Du hinaus willst, da gibt es die Kandidaten Kmail (KDE) und Evolution. Ich arbeite momentan mit Evolution zum testen und es macht einen ganz vernünftigen Eindruck.

 *Quote:*   

> welches programm ist am besten geeignet wenn man viele einstellungsmöglichkeiten haben will, und adressen gut verwalten will? 
> 
> scheik

 

Jetzt könnte ich gemein sein und Dich fragen: Definiere Einstellungsmöglichkeiten?  :Smile: 

Wie gesagt die hochkonfigurierbaren sind auf alle Fälle Gnus mit (X)emacs immerhin steht hier Lisp in unendlicher Fülle zur Verfügung oder eben Mutt . Fürs KlickiBunti ist m.E. Evolution mit seiner Adressverwaltung etc eine gute Wahl.

----------

## citizen428

 *Marvin-X wrote:*   

> Ich arbeite momentan mit Evolution zum testen und es macht einen ganz vernünftigen Eindruck.
> 
> 

 

Kann ich nur bestätigen. Wenn man allerdings die ganzen Zusatzfeatures wie Termine, ToDo-Liste etc. nicht verwendet sollte man sich mal Sylpheed(-claws) ansehen.

Ich bin mit Evolution auf jeden Fall sehr zufrieden.

----------

## SNo0py

Mozilla-Mail ist auch sehr, sehr gut....

----------

## sheik watchdog

mh mh... danke, ich werd sie mal alle probieren, wenn mein gentoo-päckchen ankommt *esschonnichtmehrerwartenkann* ...

----------

